# Want to change food



## agalf (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to change from Acana, before I was more satisfied with it, but now the price went up and also it doesn't feel too good buy a food that have been transported almost 4500 miles. I want to supplement the new food with a type of frozen meat rolls we've in Sweden (Klass Köttkross – Klassfoder | Hundfoder | Vi har helfoder & halvfoder. Färskfoder av hög kvalitet!). So the meat content doesn't really matter. I just can't only give meat rolls because I don't have space and economy for it.

I've been looking at Markus Mühle food (Markus-Mühle NaturNah Food: Great Deals on Natural Dog Food at zooplus) (Markus-Mühle), it's a cold-pressed German food. 

Poultry meat meal (27% dry meal), whole grain corn flour (open, 13%), brown rice flour (open, 13%), wild rumen meal (5%), rice germ, wild-bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke flour, beet powder, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), fruit powder (from locust beans, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), herbs, egg yolk powder, salmon oil, algae meal, trace elements, vitamins

phosphorus	1.0 % 
sodium	0.39 % 
ash	7.0 % 
fiber	3.3 % 
fat	10.5 % 
moisture	11.0 % 
protein	25.0 % 
calcium	1.3 % 
magnesium	0.18 % 
potassium	0.69 %

It kind of feels like a good company and a decent food, it feels better feeding that than some Swedish kibble there I don't really trust the ingredients... And I'm mostly looking for some decent food, that doesn't cost too much to mix with meat rolls. What you think about the idea?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I would say no, not a good food. The meat source is not specific.. what kind of poultry is it? The rest of the food seems very grain based. You could also supplement the meat rolls with raw or cooked meats.. I don't know what you have for kibbles in Belarus but are there locally or at least European made foods similar to the Acana?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Poultry meat meal should be chicken, turkey and duck, no feathers, no jays  Using "poultry" and other ingredients N. America might find odd ingredients is more common in European formulas. I think this formula got around 50% animal sources. Could be a decent alternative at the right price. Does it have any real reviews? The price seems reasonable.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It might be okay for most dogs, but what about if the dog has allergies? You couldn't determine what kind of protein the dog is allergic to, if it could be any of the three.

Poultry can only be those three birds, not any others?


----------



## agalf (Dec 17, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Poultry meat meal should be chicken, turkey and duck, no feathers, no jays  Using "poultry" and other ingredients N. America might find odd is more common in European formulas. I think this formula got around 50% animal sources. Could be a decent alternative at the right price. Does it have any real reviews? The price seems reasonable.


I've read many review of it and people seems very satisfied, the price is very good, half the price if a 13.5 kg bag of Acana (this is a 15 kg bag). I guess I can always buy two bags and try during 2 months and see how it goes.


----------



## agalf (Dec 17, 2011)

Now I found another cold pressed food, Luposan:

Luposan Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus: Luposan Sport Sensitive Dog Food

Meat and meat products (exclusively turkey and chicken), vegetable byproducts (potato flour), vegetables, oils and fats (cold-pressed sunflower oil, poultry fat), minerals, eggs and egg products, poultry gelatins, yeasts, herbs.

phosphorus	1.0 %
protein	25.0 %
sodium	0.4 %
ash	9.5 %
calcium	1.5 %
fat	12.0 %
fiber	5.6 %
magnesium	0.15 %

Does that seems better than Markus Mühle? It's gluten-free and doesn't contains any grains.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> It might be okay for most dogs, but what about if the dog has allergies? You couldn't determine what kind of protein the dog is allergic to, if it could be any of the three.
> 
> Poultry can only be those three birds, not any others?


True, it's not the kind of food you want to feed trying to figure out allergies or intolerances.
Regarding the birds, can't remember where but I read somewhere that the "poultry" can only consist of licensed farmed poultry and no by-products. That knowledge is a few years old so it could have changed. But to my knowledge "poultry" here means mostly chicken, turkey and duck.


----------

